
LGBT groups denounce 'dangerous' AI that uses your face to guess sexuality - paublyrne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/08/ai-gay-gaydar-algorithm-facial-recognition-criticism-stanford
======
sitepodmatt
I denounce The Guardian, LGBT is so not inclusive, at minimum they should use
LGBTQIA

~~~
sitepodmatt
Ohh did I miss a letter? I forgot about pansexual damn

